# Check it Out!!



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

Get one for the wife and one for the transformer/control panel!

http://www.woodworks.bravepages.com/mixerlift.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Good ideal, but $87 bucks?


----------

